# Regional Pier Report's 2/28/03



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Pensacola to Apalachicola:
White Trout, Redfish, Sheepshead, Mullet

Fernandina Beach to Ormond Beach:
Whiting, Sheepshead, Trout

Ormond Beach to Stuart:
Whiting, Sheepshead, Drum, a few Flounder

Homasassa to Port Charlette:
Silver Trout, Whiting, Speckeled Trout, Shark , Mackerel, Sheepshead, Pompano 

Port Charlette - Naples:
Mackerel, some Whiting

Stuart to Ft. Lauderdale:
Mackerel, Jack, Cuda, Snook

Naples to Flamingo:
Spanish Mackerel and Cuda

Ft. Lauderdale to Key Largo :
Pompano , Snook , Cuda

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Kozlow,do yall call Red Drum, Redfish an Blackdrum, Drum down there? Saw one pier said redfish an another said drum.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey C how are ya doing.
I myself call ( Drum ) Black Drum . And you all call the Redfish ( Drum ).
I will have to be more specific next post to cover our board's diversity.  

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Koz,I'm hanging in there. I was just curious cuz up here we call pups-up to 30",yearling-30-39",drum-40-45,big drum-45" an up.Don't change on my behalf.  Just want to get myself familiar with th serios southern fish slang.  Keep up th good work.


----------

